# Shooting a Paralyzer tip?



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone shot a paralyzed tip from a gun, how do you think it would work on sheepshead?
I'm thinking about going to do a beach dive but haven't gotten the tip I want for my riffe yet and the P-tip from my spear pole threads right on....hmm


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't see where it would be beneficial. The barbs on the tines wouldn't provide much holding power and the best way to shoot would be with the tips banded together, set to expand after the impact, but that would defeat the purpose of the tip.

Me personally, I'd stick with a bullet tip


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not a fan of paralyzer tips, too easy for fish to shake off.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Why not just use a pole spear with the tip. That's what I like. I would imagine now they are pretty thick for it to


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A paralizer tip on a spear gun isn't a good idea especially on sheepheads. The reason is when you use a speargun it has much too much power for a paralizre tip. The tip will collapse if it hits something hard like a sheephead. Beleive me been there. Keep them on polespears.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

sealark said:


> A paralizer tip on a spear gun isn't a good idea especially on sheepheads. The reason is when you use a speargun it has much too much power for a paralizre tip. The tip will collapse if it hits something hard like a sheephead. Beleive me been there. Keep them on polespears.


Ok, good thing I didn't see anything then. 
I did shoot it once just to see how it traveled and it seemed kind of slow. I guess I just need you to cut me some new treads so I can use other tip's. 
I'll call you when I come over that way and have some time.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Ok, good thing I didn't see anything then.
> I did shoot it once just to see how it traveled and it seemed kind of slow. I guess I just need you to cut me some new treads so I can use other tip's.
> I'll call you when I come over that way and have some time.


Hey Jeremy. I probably have tips that will fit, if you need one.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Hey Jeremy. I probably have tips that will fit, if you need one.


Ok, thanks!
I would kind of like to make it so that I can get tips from any dive shop, I'll let you know if I don't end up going to see Sealark.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeremy, call me and we can go kill some sheepies inshore. I have a few ideas where to find them. Jerry called the other day but I wasn't able to go so maybe he will come too.


----------



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

I dove Perdido Pass yesterday on the incoming tide. Plenty of sheepshead. I shot 3 with my pole spear, regular tip. Biggest was about 5 pounds. There were 4 other divers in my group, all newbies and nobody else shooting fish. The vis was around 10 feet, a little too low for a gun with so many bodies in the water. I also gigged a small flounder, first one I've seen inshore this spring, and saw a good number of small mangroves. Lots of tiny babies in the water, some drum and other species I couldn't ID. 

69 degrees. 4 degrees warmer than the same spot two weeks ago.


----------

